# 07.23.10 Douglas Lake, TN...Great Night!



## G3_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Temp: 95
Water Temp: 86 - 88
Water Clarity: Clear
Winds: Calm
Weather: Clear & HOTTT!

Apologies for the delay in getting the report out but it was a busy weekend. I arrived at the lake around 6:30 Friday evening. While I was waiting for the rest of my fishing party to get to the ramp I retied a few things and got ready to go. My partner arrived around 7 and the other two who were coming to fish called to say they were having trailer issues and would be there around 9. So, me and my partner hit the water around 7:30. We managed only one smallmouth before dark. We met up with our other two friends around 9pm and chatted for a while. We parted and fished until around 3am. During that time we landed 16 more bass and our two buddies in the other boat landed 6. All of our fish were caught on points from 6' - 25' deep. Most which came on plastics. The smallmouth were really active as we landed 6 total for the trip. We landed a total of 17 bass and I also managed to catch a 5.5lb largemouth which really made my night. All in all it was a very enjoyable night. I wish I could have stayed out a little longer but there were things to get done Saturday. A big thanks to Michael, Matt and Robby for going as we had a fantastic time! Below are a few pics from our trip.

God Bless & Good Fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice job - I am addicted to night fishing


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job - I am addicted to night fishing


Thanks Captain! I love it too in the summer! You just can beat when it's hot! Less Heat + Fewer Boats = Better Time!


----------



## cali27 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nce pig in pic 4. I have not been night fishing in a long time. I need to plan a night trip soon.


----------

